# Why pop music works



## Furretsu (Jul 28, 2008)

... using Linkin Park as an example.

http://www.hometracked.com/2007/05/29/all-linkin-park-songs-look-the-same/


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 28, 2008)

...huh? So you're saying that pop music is better because it's all the same?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 28, 2008)

Read the "Why it Works" section. It explains it all very clearly.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah but Linkin Park is a shitty band so uh

There's a lot of horrible pop music out there, true. But some are nice e.g. Mika, Kylie Minogue, Scissor Sisters, etc.
In my opinion, anyway :)


----------



## Keltena (Jul 28, 2008)

That is very, very true. (The really sad thing about it is, it actually sounds slightly better with the songs put on top of each other. Maybe they should just mix all their songs together and release it as one song -- that would solve the problem of downloading the same thing multiple times~)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 29, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> yeah but Linkin Park is a shitty band so uh
> 
> There's a lot of horrible pop music out there, true. But some are nice e.g. Mika, Kylie Minogue, Scissor Sisters, etc.
> In my opinion, anyway :)


I agree. There are only a few pop artists that I really like. *cough*Kelly Clarkson*cough*.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 30, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> yeah but Linkin Park is a shitty band so uh
> 
> There's a lot of horrible pop music out there, true. But some are nice e.g. Mika, Kylie Minogue, Scissor Sisters, etc.
> In my opinion, anyway :)


Mika is awful. :S


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 30, 2008)

Morbid said:


> Mika is awful. :S


Thank you for your input, I will take it into careful consideration.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry that wasn't a great post I made earlier lol, but I honestly can't stand Mika. The other pop artists you've mentioned I don't really like but I can see why people would enjoy them, but Mika just sounds like soulless disposable rubbish to my ears.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 31, 2008)

Salamander said:


> (The really sad thing about it is, it actually sounds slightly better with the songs put on top of each other. Maybe they should just mix all their songs together and release it as one song -- that would solve the problem of downloading the same thing multiple times~)


It's like the overlapping face thing that I forgot was called.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know exactly what to say on this, but... I never knew that. :x

I find it kind of amusing, being a Linkin Park hater.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 31, 2008)

Morbid said:


> sorry that wasn't a great post I made earlier lol, but I honestly can't stand Mika. The other pop artists you've mentioned I don't really like but I can see why people would enjoy them, but Mika just sounds like soulless disposable rubbish to my ears.


Yeah but I'm into really gay stuff like electronica and synthpop and happy upbeat music while you listen to bands called things like cannibal corpse so I guess we can't really criticise each other's musical tastes seeing as we're miles apart on genre preference :v
and to prove I am a total fag: I went to a Mika concert :I


----------



## Altmer (Jul 31, 2008)

guize

Mika sings like a fag

good music, but sings like a fag


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 31, 2008)

i know rite but all the music i like is fag music so one more won't make a difference :v


----------



## Altmer (Jul 31, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> i know rite but all the music i like is fag music so one more won't make a difference :v


i only like men that sing like fags then the rest of the band is like DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN SHRED GUITAR behind it X)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 31, 2008)

I must amit, I like P!nk. I blame it on _Stupid Girls_. But otherwise, pop sucks.


----------

